# IRELAND - Stadium and Arena Development News



## aaronniuk (Mar 11, 2008)

Just thought id start a general thread on all things 'norn iron' stadium developments....

rumours etc...

whatever happened to stadia group. the people behind the 'new' ards and carrick rangers stadiums... they built the livingstone stadium in Scotland then disappeared.

anybody anymore pics of how the New stand at shamrock is coming along?

Solitude...any new pics .....

does anybody have a picture of ballymena uniteds grand scheme for the showgrounds....i remember seeing an artists impression of the finished stadium in a programme for the ballymena vs bolton friendly about 5 years ago. it was a match to officially open the new stand.....

anymore recent photos of the completed shelter at institute.....


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

I have made threads on them, they are a couple pages back because no one is interested in them.


----------



## BeestonLad (Apr 8, 2006)

Ireland's stadiums are poor even when compared to a country like New Zealand with a similar population. The new lansdowne road looks good though, if a little small


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Beeston Lad, it really depends how you choose to view it; most domestic sport in Ireland, be that Northern Ireland or Republic of Ireland, simply doesn't compare to domestic sport in New Zealand. 

If we take rugby union as an example; in 2007 the Super 14 had an average attendance of 23,000 or so, compared with an average Magners League attendance of 6,000 (although this figure is falsely lowered by poor attendances in Scotland and Connacht; a median value would be closer to 8,000). New Zealand also has Cricket and Rugby League requirements which are simply non-existent anywhere in Ireland. Ireland has GAA, which are non-existent in New Zealand - that said, the GAA is a strictly amateur organisation, so the money in the sport isn't huge; GAA stadia are large, but are predominantly uncovered terraces. GAA has a big following but there isn't vast sums available for redevelopment of GAA stadia, apart from Croke Park. 

Stadia in Ireland are, generally, poor because of a lack of money in the domestic game. New Zealand is not comparable to Ireland in anything other than population; in terms of the money involved in domestic sport, NZ is in a totally different league.

All of that said, despite so little money being available for redevelopment in Ireland, a number of projects are underway, or planned.

As this is a thread about the Irish League, I'll ignore the renovations carried out at a few GAA stadia in Northern Ireland and the proposed redevelopment of Ravenhill (home of Ulster Rugby).

Carrick Rangers:

Announced plans for a new 4,000 all-seated capacity stadium on their current Taylor's Avenue site in 2002 at a cost of £3m. 


Cliftonville:

New North (Away) Stand built in 2001 with an all-seated capacity of 860.










New South Stand currently under constuction with an all-seated capacity of 1,600 and new dressing room facilities included.










(Photo courtesy of G.C.)

Coleraine:

Council proposals either for an entirely new stadium built on the current site of the Coleraine Showgrounds or in the Rugby Aveneue area of the town.

Crusaders:

Announced plans to leave their current home, Seaview, earlier this year. Are currently in talks with Newtonabbey Council over a potential move to the Valley Park site in the borough. Proposed ground share with amateur league side Newington YC. Plans have, apparently, been discussed for a 4,000 seater stadium, a soccer dome and a sports residential village.

Glenavon:

Rumoured to be considering a modern redevelopment of Mourneview Park. Details, at least from my own searches, have been unforthcoming.

Glentoran:

Sold their current home, The Oval, to a development company in 2003 but have since been unable to find a suitable location for their proposed new stadium. Recent suggestions about a possible new-build ground-share project with Ulster Rugby have arisen. Converted a covered terrace in the ground to an all-seated area for away fans.

Institute:

Recently constructed a covered terrace with a standing room capacity of 750. New facilities at Riverside Stadium include drug testing facilities, ladies changing facilities and a first aid station.










(Photo courtesy of G.C.)

Larne:

Larne Council promised, in 2006, to explore the feasibility of developing a new outdoor competition / multisports stadium in the town. Further details have not been forthcoming.

Newry City:

Plans to replace the south terrace at the Newry Showgrounds with an all-seated stand.

Portadown:

Are currently in the process of redeveloping Shamrock Park by building two 2,000 all-seated capacity stands at either side of the ground. New facilities will include new changing rooms and bars.










(Picture courtesy of G.C.)


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone know who the moderators of this section are?


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Solitude Development:

Demolition of the 'Cage' started in early November, making way for a new 1000 seater sand.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Pillions have been added.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

NeilF said:


> Nice to see the work at Solitude coming along. Do you know why there is to be more rows of seating / steeper rake or something at the far end than at the near end in the above picture? I've noticed this with the other new stand behind the other goal as well; it doesn't seem to be a space issue...


I have the architects drawings somewhere, but there is going to be media facilites in the far corner.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Shamrock Park Delelopment:

Support structure their new 2000 seater stand is being put into place:














































This is stage two of their development of their ground:

1. A stand build four years ago, holding 900 at one end of the ground, initaly for away supporters.
2. This 2000 seater stand replacing the Shed Terace.
3. Pitch will be moved up to the 900 seater stand along with new floodlights installed
4. A clone of this stand on the opposite side.

Initialy this new stand will be for the home supporters, but will be given to the away supporters when phase 4 in completed.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Half the steel work is completed:


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Architects drawings:


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Renders of the new stand:


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

NeilF said:


> Thank for the pics, G.C. Seems Shamrock Park is going to be one of the best in the Irish League for a couple of seasons at least. Any word on how much these new stands are costing? What have they got in the way of facilities?






G.C. said:


> There are going to be two bars under this new one, replacing the Social and the Challet as the choice areas to have a drink. And while the work is getting done on the current home stand there wil be temporary changing rooms installed.
> 
> Dont know the exact cost, but from what ive been told from someone in the business, 1000 seats cost one million, so were looking at a figure of 2 million, then labour costs have to be included.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Riverside Development:

Institute FC hae constructed a 750 capacity covered terrace to bring them up to the new IFA Invitational League standard, as well as drug testing facilities, ladies changing facilities and a first aid station.














































The new stand is located at the far end of this photo.









They also aim to expand the away stand to bring the ground up to the 3000 capacity mark.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

The stand is completed and will be open today for the visit of Glentoran.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Mourneview Park Development:

NEW STAND FOR CRESCENT END

ONE of the most famous stands in the Irish League is set to be redeveloped.
Applications have been submitted to build a new 1,500 all-seater stand at the Crescent End to replace the current stand.
An application has also been made to begin work on a 1,000 seater stand at the Hospital End, which had been revealed to shareholders at the club’s AGM two years ago and linked to the proposed shopping development along the front of the ground.
When completed Mourneview Park will have become a 5,000 all seater stadium, and most likely the first all seater stadium in Northern Ireland outside Belfast.
The club’s Chairman, Adrian Teer, revealed: “We have been encouraged in our applications by the football authorities.
“As part of the IFA’s 10 year plan it is earmarked for a 5,000 seater stadium in Craigavon and we would hope that our plans would see that be at Mourneview Park.
“There are, however, a few issues which still need to be sorted out but we would be hopeful of resolving these. Until then we do not know when work will start on either stand.
“The plans had been in place for the Hospital End but when the new board came in we were back at square one. We’ve since met with Euro Construction and discussions have been going well between the two parties.”
It will be the first major redevelopment of the Crescent End since 1991 when the Crescent Stand was built, costing £50,000 and providing cover for several thousand people standing.
And in 2001, in time for the club’s UEFA Cup qualifying first leg game with Kilmarnock, seating was added to the stand but, at the request of supporters standing room was left.
The Crescent End has always had a place in the heart of the Glenavon faithful. It is seen as the hub of the atmosphere created by a group of young fans known simply as the Crescent Enders.
Ian ‘Skin’ McKinney is one of those who can be found at the back of the Crescent End at every home game. “Of course I’ll be sad to see it go, but that’s the price of progress,” he said.
“I have plenty of happy memories there. For instance, I’ll never forget Paul Rice ending up in the back of the net there when he scored the winning penalty against Bangor last season – easily one of my favourite moments there.
“The best goal I have seen there and probably the best goal I have ever seen would have to be Alan O’Connor’s goal in the InterToto Cup against Slaven Bleupo.
“My one fear about the size of the stand – it’s a lot of seats and I’d fear that supporters would end up being ‘lost’ at the back of the stand. However, I’ll trust the board’s judgement on this one,” he said.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Seaview Development:

Crusaders have added seats to their main stand.





































New exit gates have also been added on the terracing











Crusaders plan for a stand at the Shore Road end to bring them up to standard.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Are there new requirements for stadiums of the IPL or do all these clubs renovate there stadiums out of own will?


Btw the mods of this section are: asohn, baqthier, Rainier Meadows, jmancuso


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

The governing body here (IFA) have released new requirement for a domestic licence for the 2008-09 season. As the format of the three divisions is changing only clubs with an A grade domestic licence will be concidered for the Premier division.

They must have a minimum of 700 seats.
Covered areas for spectators.
Drug testing facilities.
Ladies changing rooms
First aid station.

Clubs are taking their own initiative to upgrade now before its too late. But there are teams like Limavady United and Donegal Celtic who will do nothing to their grounds.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Solitude new stand plans


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Yer Man (Mar 28, 2007)

Good work G.C. - as an Irish league fan living abroad I appreciate what you're posting.

Does anyone know if Cliftonville have plans to eventually replace the main stand?


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Who do you support?


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Update on the work at Shamrock Park:


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

*Limerick:Thomond Park Stadum (26,500)*

Thomond Park is a stadium located in Limerick in the Irish province of Munster. It is the home of Shannon RFC, UL Bohemian RFC and Munster Rugby, and has a capacity of 26,500 following its redevelopment in 2008.[1]

The stadium holds a special place in rugby due to its own unique history and atmosphere.[citation needed] The Stadium is famed for its noise during play and the complete silence while home and away players are kicking for goal.[2] Munster also retained an intimidating 12 year unbeaten run at Thomond in the Heineken Cup - running from the competition's start in 1995 until 2007 when the Leicester Tigers broke the streak with a 13-6 win. It is at Thomond park that Munster celebrated their 12-0 victory over the All Blacks in 1978.


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats a lovely ground.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Lovely stadium and almost perfect for rugby. As an Ulster fan, I can only look at Thomond Park with envy (and fond memories of what happened there earlier in the season of course







).


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

NeilF said:


> Lovely stadium and almost perfect for rugby. As an Ulster fan, I can only look at Thomond Park with envy (and fond memories of what happened there earlier in the season of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah sure we have the magners won anyway so i dont mind! 
iv also a ticket for next saturday! i hope you'll be rooting for munster hah :cheers:


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

*LIMERICK - Thomond Park (30,000)*

Home of munster rugby club, located in Limerick city Ireland.
Its official capacity is 26,500 but can expand to over 30,000 if demand is there. UEFA recognised it as a world class fotball stadium too and has hosted football and rugby matches.




























[/img]http://img5.travelblog.org/Photos/106563/365763/f/3360291-Inside-Thomond-Park-0.jpg[/img]


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks great, but what is it with stadiums in Ireland and behind the goals? Croke Park and the new Lansdowne Road look incomplete, and now this too.

All three stadiums would look truly fantastic if they were 'finished off.'


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

I totally agree with you on croke park and lansdowne road but thomond park is different. Its the true cauldrin, fortress, hells gate of intimidation..this stadium is renouned for its unique atmosphere, it had terraces all around before the redevelopment and to ensure atmosphere was kept they litarally built the stands over the terraces, i dont even think the goal posts were taken down during construction as they wernt changing anything.

before pic with vid of atmosphere - capacity 13,500 (listen to the commentators comments)














after pic with vid of atmosphere - capacity between 26,500 and 30,000
you can see here the old terracing under the stand
















tribute before and after


----------



## aaronniuk (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1131659


----------



## achtungbarry (Sep 13, 2010)

*DUBLIN - RDS (23,000)*










Leinster Rugby

*Celtic League / Magners League / Pro 12*

Winners x 2 - 2002, 2008

Runners Up x 4 - 2006, 2010, 2011, 2012

*Heineken Cup *

Winners x 3 - 2009, 2011, 2012

First post here! Here are the plans for the redevelopment of the home of Leinster Rugby, The RDS.

The current grandstand will stay as is with a new 2 tiered stand replacing the Anglesea Stand. This will have corporate facilities. Many Leinster fans are hoping that the final plan for this stand will include a small terraced area at the front like the current arrangement.

The corners will be filled in and the temporary stands behind the posts will remain but will integrate into the bowl. These can be removed for the Dublin Horse Show every year. There does not seem to be any plans to cover these yet.

*Renders of the Redeveloped RDS*




























*Fly Through Video*






*Current RDS*


----------



## hajj_3 (May 18, 2012)

Looks like it will be pretty good, wonder why they aren't making a roof for the 2 ends too.


----------



## jpgjohnnyg (Nov 4, 2011)

hajj_3 said:


> Looks like it will be pretty good, wonder why they aren't making a roof for the 2 ends too.


The 2 ends will probably remain temporary stands hence no roof so that they can be removed when the RDS hosts show jumping which needs a larger area


----------



## Stadiumbadass (Sep 25, 2012)

Do you know what the new capacity will be?


----------



## achtungbarry (Sep 13, 2010)

23,000 wil be the new capacity, up from 18,500.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Have the plans been released officially yet? It hasn't been carried on any news sources or indeed on Leinster's own website. Only place I can find anything on it is on a fan site.


----------



## Stadiumbadass (Sep 25, 2012)

achtungbarry said:


> 23,000 wil be the new capacity, up from 18,500.


Thanks


----------



## jpgjohnnyg (Nov 4, 2011)

Ravenhill starting to really take shape


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

achtungbarry said:


> Leinster Rugby
> 
> *Celtic League / Magners League / Pro 12*
> 
> ...



Not a luxe for Leinster. 

Stade Français vs Leinster in Amlin Challenge Cup final soon.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

limerickguy said:


> Thomond Park is a stadium located in Limerick in the Irish province of Munster. It is the home of Shannon RFC, UL Bohemian RFC and Munster Rugby, and has a capacity of 26,500 following its redevelopment in 2008.[1]
> 
> The stadium holds a special place in rugby due to its own unique history and atmosphere.[citation needed] The Stadium is famed for its noise during play and the complete silence while home and away players are kicking for goal.[2] Munster also retained an intimidating 12 year unbeaten run at Thomond in the Heineken Cup - running from the competition's start in 1995 until 2007 when the Leicester Tigers broke the streak with a 13-6 win. It is at Thomond park that Munster celebrated their 12-0 victory over the All Blacks in 1978.





limerickguy said:


> Home of munster rugby club, located in Limerick city Ireland.
> *Its official capacity is 26,500 but can expand to over 30,000 if demand is there*. UEFA recognised it as a world class fotball stadium too and has hosted football and rugby matches.


Thomond Park is just a jewel. How can they expand capacity ? 

Today, how many seats in the 26,5000 capacity ?


----------



## jpgjohnnyg (Nov 4, 2011)

Thomond Park is just a jewel. How can they expand capacity ? 

Today, how many seats in the 26,5000 capacity ?

Thomond has around 15000 seats at the moment. The stadium could be expanded at the ends behind the goals but not by much, I always felt the corners could be filled in with a few rows and the ends increased and that would bring it over 30000 but not all-seater. A greater expansion will require something more radical. At one end there is a road which makes any major change virtually impossible but at the other end they could buy the houses demolish them and build a big new stand - sounds crazy but the thing is they already did that when they built the existing stands a few years ago so it could happen again. (just check google earth to see the old Thomond pre development along with the street of houses that are no more.)


----------



## C F Looprevil (Jul 14, 2012)

jpgjohnnyg said:


> Thomond Park is just a jewel. How can they expand capacity ?
> 
> Today, how many seats in the 26,5000 capacity ?
> 
> Thomond has around 15000 seats at the moment. The stadium could be expanded at the ends behind the goals but not by much, I always felt the corners could be filled in with a few rows and the ends increased and that would bring it over 30000 but not all-seater. A greater expansion will require something more radical. At one end there is a road which makes any major change virtually impossible but at the other end they could buy the houses demolish them and build a big new stand - sounds crazy but the thing is they already did that when they built the existing stands a few years ago so it could happen again. (just check google earth to see the old Thomond pre development along with the street of houses that are no more.)


Would look a bit like Huddersfield's stadium (used to be the McCalpine) with both ends done in a similar fashion don't you think, or even similar to The Reebok?


----------



## jpgjohnnyg (Nov 4, 2011)

C F Looprevil said:


> Would look a bit like Huddersfield's stadium (used to be the McCalpine) with both ends done in a similar fashion don't you think, or even similar to The Reebok?


Would look good completed but unfortunately the money isnt there definitely think any future funds should be thrown at Thomond and to leave MUsgrave well alone and only use it for AIL league and some Rabo direct. If cork wants any glamour games then a revamped PUC should be hired - if it ever gets redeveloped!


----------



## scottkjz (May 23, 2013)

The new lansdowne road looks good though, if a little small


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Dalymount Park, February 1985

https://twitter.com/1895Barry/status/364538578975469570/photo/1/large


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *The Royal Dublin Society (RDS) and Leinster Rugby have today announced the launch of an international architectural design competition, the first step in the redevelopment of the RDS Arena, home to both Leinster Rugby and the Dublin Horse Show.*
> 
> *The competition will be for a design of a multi-purpose world class arena that will increase the stadium capacity from 18,500 to 25,000 and greatly enhance facilities, to the benefit of Leinster Rugby home games as well the RDS Dublin Horse Show and all other events and concerts there.*
> 
> ...


http://www.leinsterrugby.ie/news/12157.php


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *A consortium of architect firms, Dublin-based Newenham Mulligan Architects and London-based Grimshaw Architects, has won the international design competition for the multimillion-euro redevelopment of the RDS Arena.*
> 
> The RDS, with Leinster Rugby, will work to complete the design of a world class RDS Arena that will host professional rugby matches, equestrian sports, music concerts and other appropriate sporting opportunities as they arise.
> 
> ...


www.leinsterrugby.ie/news/13156.php#.VMvgZWisW5V


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

What the above will replace:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Leinster Council pressing ahead with M50 stadium plan
> 
> Leinster GAA chief John Horan has given the strongest indication yet that a new stadium will be built close to Dublin’s M50 motorway, suggesting ground could be broken on the project within five years.
> 
> ...


www.irishexaminer.com/sport/gaa/leinster-council-pressing-ahead-with-m50-stadium-plan-370927.html


----------



## Da70cix (Feb 5, 2016)

Someone has an aerial view of Ravenhill?


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Plans unveiled for €20m redevelopment of Dalymount Park*
http://www.independent.ie/sport/soccer/league-of-ireland/plans-unveiled-for-20m-redevelopment-of-dalymount-park-34426330.html
Dublin City Council has released the details of its plans to revamp Dalymount Park into a modern 10,000 seater stadium.

The redevelopment is expected to cost up to €20m to complete.
The plans would mean that Bohemians would have to find a new home for at least a season until the build is complete.
The revamp will begin with the laying of a new artificial pitch and the construction of a 4,500 seater main stand which will contain the club offices, a museum to reflect the history of the venue or 'hall of fame' as well as meeting rooms for youth group and community groups and a warm-up area.
The plan allows for new entrances on St Peter’s Road and Connaught Road.
Seating will be built behind both goals but the second main stand will only proceed once Phibsborough Shopping centre is redeveloped.
The likelihood of that revamp going ahead got a major boost with the sale of office block that overlooks the site recently.
Online Editors


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I've been hearing about how Connacht Rugby have outgrown their Galway Sportsground stadium so I was curious to see how it looks. Here are images from their big win against Munster last weekend:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^two beautiful shots I captured from the video:


----------



## hitmanhart (May 20, 2011)

Mircea here are mockups of a possible redeveloped Sportsground. Basically an all seater tier added to the existing Clan terrace stand. These are pretty old at this stage so may have been scraped.

Never been to the sportsground but i hear its in a good location and close to eyre square. Would be great if they could redevelop it.


----------



## Noodles7 (Jan 18, 2008)

The new Dalymount looks nice, hopefuly it will happen and maybe spur development in the vicinity. Are the plans for a new Carlisle grounds in Bray dead now?


----------



## hitmanhart (May 20, 2011)

Latest Pairc Ui Chaoimh photos posted by MrDerp on Boards.ie.


----------



## jpgjohnnyg (Nov 4, 2011)

At least it has a roof there was talk for a while that with increasing costs the roof on that stand was to be shelved


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Shelbourne will leave their home in Drumcondra and move to a redeveloped Dalymount Park which they will share with Bohemian FC.
> 
> A spokesman for Dublin City Council has told 98FM Sport that they have agreed a deal with the club to acquire the lease for Tolka Park, which paves the way for them to become a tenant at the new Dalymount.
> 
> ...


www.98fm.com/Dublin-City-Council:-Deal-Reached-With-Shelbourne-To-Move-To-Dalymount


----------



## AstroBiont (Nov 20, 2007)

From RTE:



> *Ireland lodge bid to host Rugby World Cup*
> 
> Updated Sept. 2, 2016 17:41
> 
> ...


https://www.rte.ie/sport/rugby/2016/0902/813806-ireland-lodge-bid-to-host-rugby-world-cup/


----------



## AstroBiont (Nov 20, 2007)

From the Irish Independent:



> *Here are the 12 stadiums likely to be used in Ireland's Rugby World Cup 2023 bid*
> 
> Published
> 05/12/2014 | 14:08
> ...



For pictures, click on the link to the article below:
http://www.independent.ie/sport/rug...elands-rugby-world-cup-2023-bid-30802033.html


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Will they be individual seaters? When those with terracing convert temporarily of course.


----------



## jpgjohnnyg (Nov 4, 2011)

25000 stadium for Dublin GAA back on

http://www.independent.ie/sport/gae...ard-push-for-25000capacity-home-35151827.html


----------



## jpgjohnnyg (Nov 4, 2011)

Tallaght expansion announced

http://www.the42.ie/tallaght-stadium-new-stand-pictures-3039462-Oct2016/


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

I think the Scottish are laughing about you, Irish! how to complete all those stadiums and to host the World Cup of Rugby?

the Republic of Ireland only has 5 million people. what will you do with those arenas after the competition? look at Greece with the Olympics!

this is the craziest project in whole Europe, after Russia with Sochi when the people are starving and some amounts were inflated.


----------



## DublinHoop (Oct 22, 2016)

Gombos said:


> I think the Scottish are laughing about you, Irish! how to complete all those stadiums and to host the World Cup of Rugby?
> 
> the Republic of Ireland only has 5 million people. what will you do with those arenas after the competition? look at Greece with the Olympics!
> 
> this is the craziest project in whole Europe, after Russia with Sochi when the people are starving and some amounts were inflated.


If you bothered doing research you would realise that every stadium in the Irish bid is already built and in use. So I would say its probably the least crazy project in the whole europe and nobody is laughing.


----------



## Boomerang Man (Jun 28, 2013)

Ireland would be fantastic hosts for the Rugby World Cup. I bet every game would be sold out, all visiting teams and their supporters would have a ball. What planet are you on Gombos?


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

Gombos said:


> I think the Scottish are laughing about you, Irish! how to complete all those stadiums and to host the World Cup of Rugby?
> 
> the Republic of Ireland only has 5 million people. what will you do with those arenas after the competition? look at Greece with the Olympics!
> 
> this is the craziest project in whole Europe, after Russia with Sochi when the people are starving and some amounts were inflated.


Someone already responded to you but I'm going to reply anyway.

All the stadiums are already built with the exception of Cork which is currently being redeveloped. 

The aviva is used for Rugby and Soccer. Thomond , RDS, and Ravenhill are used for rugby as well ( Munster , Ulster, Leinster )

The other 8 stadiums are used for Gaelic Football and Hurling.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

Gombos said:


> I think the Scottish are laughing about you, Irish! how to complete all those stadiums and to host the World Cup of Rugby?
> 
> the Republic of Ireland only has 5 million people. what will you do with those arenas after the competition? look at Greece with the Olympics!
> 
> this is the craziest project in whole Europe, after Russia with Sochi when the people are starving and some amounts were inflated.


I think most in Scotland are more likely to question how Ireland have suddenly found the stadiums to bid for a RWC on their own, given when we were bidding partners for Euro 2008 they couldn't guarantee us even a single stadium…


----------



## jpgjohnnyg (Nov 4, 2011)

New Casement design ready. Fingers crossed it gets the green light.
Busy few days for stadiums in Ireland can only be good for the world cup bid

http://www.the42.ie/ulster-gaa-casement-park-plans-3043875-Oct2016/


----------



## DublinHoop (Oct 22, 2016)

lwa said:


> I think most in Scotland are more likely to question how Ireland have suddenly found the stadiums to bid for a RWC on their own, given when we were bidding partners for Euro 2008 they couldn't guarantee us even a single stadium…


Many of the stadiums being used in this bid are GAA stadiums and as such normally they are banned from hosting 'foreign' sports but the GAA and IRFU have stuck a deal for an exception to be made for the bid like they did with croker during Lansdowne Road's redevelopment. Also standards for extra facilities and standing etc are a lot more lax in rugby so most of these stadiums would actually be unable to hold football matches without nearly being rebuilt but only need a little work to hold rugby matches. 
Also the IRFU are a lot easier to deal with than the FAI (John Delaney) so thats a part of it too.


----------



## jpgjohnnyg (Nov 4, 2011)

latest pairc ui chaoimh photos


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Munster Rugby vs Maori All Blacks, Thomond PArk, Limerick






Such a lovely stadium. I would love to see it expanded with temporary upper tiers (like in Sao Paolo) for a EURO bid, if that ever happens.


----------



## Bluebacker (Nov 12, 2016)

Those Casement Park renderings are beautiful. I would love to pay a visit there one day.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Munster Rugby vs Maori All Blacks, Thomond PArk, Limerick


And a special moment from the same event, the haka in tribute to Anthony Foley, Munster legend:

https://twitter.com/eirSport/status/797162093418082306


----------



## jpgjohnnyg (Nov 4, 2011)

http://m.independent.ie/regionals/d.../pairc-tailteann-a-top-priority-35290302.html

Talk now of upgrading Navan to a 30000 seater stadium presume this is an altetnative to a new m50 stadium


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> The Curragh Racecourse Ltd have appointed John Sisk & Son Ltd as the main contractor to construct the magnificent new €70m facilities that are scheduled to be completed by the end of 2018, in time to launch for the 2019 racing season.


http://sportsvenuebusiness.com/inde...e-main-contractor-new-development-racecourse/


----------

